# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Venta de Compost y Humus de Lombriz

## sergio guerrero dulanto

Vendo Abonos Naturales Orgánicos
Abonos orgánicos enriquecidos, y diseñados específicamente para el mejoramiento de suelos: capacidad de retención de humedad, estructura, microbiología. Aseguramos un suelo enriquecido, con las características necesarias para la prosperidad de la plantas al largo plazo.
De utilidad para cultivos de frutales y herbáceas. 
De igual manera para utilizarlos en jardines ornamentales y viveros. 
Beneficios 
Compost Aporta valiosos nutrientes N, P, KMejora la estructura del sueloAumenta la capacidad de retención de aguaLiberación progresiva de nutrientesPH neutro, no quema raíces 
Humus de Lombriz La planta lo asimila rápidamenteAporta encimas, hormonas naturales y ácidos húmicosEvita el shock en transplantesPromotor del crecimiento radicularMejora la estructura del sueloPH neutro, no quema raíces 
COMPOST
1 metro cúbico = s/. 200
1 saco 50 kg = s/. 10 
HUMUS DE LOMBRIZ
1 metro cúbico = s/. 280
1 saco 50 kg = s/. 14 
CONTACTO
mail: solysombraperu@gmail.com
Cel: 949-257-664 
LURIN-LIMATemas similares: venta de 900 has Terraforte Guano o Compost?

----------

